# my new tattoo....  ouch!



## allie02044 (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah, it hurt. lol






the turtle was already there, so i just had my tattoo artist friend do the wave-things for me... we're gonna add some more somethin eventually...


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jun 4, 2005)

That looks so great!I want to have a tatoo...


----------



## bubbley_bubby (Jun 4, 2005)

I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got a tattoo on my left ankle last sunday... I should post a pic too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like tattoos on feet


----------



## schnebbles (Jun 4, 2005)

I like it too!  

And the toenail polish  8)


----------



## allie02044 (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *schnebbles* 
_i like it too! 

And the toenail polish  8)_

 
thanks! -- the polish looks blurry in the pics lol    the blue is actually brighter in person... i was just looking at the pics again and think i may need to take more lol


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 4, 2005)

*tops of the feet= ouchie!*

oh man, how did the feet feel? i'm going to be getting the tops of my feet done eventually (once i start and hopefully finish my back...among others)

i've heard the tops of the feet are one of the worst places...


----------



## allie02044 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: tops of the feet= ouchie!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VaJenna* 
_oh man, how did the feet feel? i'm going to be getting the tops of my feet done eventually (once i start and hopefully finish my back...among others)

i've heard the tops of the feet are one of the worst places..._

 
yes... my foot was BY FAR the WORST tattoo i have. -i have my back, my low low stomach, the front of my ankle, &my neck tattood...  the side of my foot was the worst. i thought it was gonna be the bone by my big toe, but that was actually the least painful.   the part where it goes down towards the arch of my foot was horrible.   ouch lol


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 4, 2005)

ahhhh hopefully it won't be so bad for me, i have my left ribs tattooed,my inner thighs, my ankles and my right hip. 

tattoos are addicting, i love it. 

i'm excited to get my feet though.


----------



## allie02044 (Jun 4, 2005)

ahhhhh   ribs!!!   the tattoo on my stomach goes right to my hip bones, i cant imagine doing my ribs. gaahhh.   yeah im sure the feet will be nothin' for you!!!!


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 4, 2005)

here's what i have on my ribs. 
and yeah, it was the most painful thing ive experienced. although i'd do it again, i still wouldnt like it. 

four hours later....


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jun 5, 2005)

i started my chest piece last night


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 5, 2005)

chestpieces are love 

i want my back started NOW.


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VaJenna* 
_chestpieces are love 

i want my back started NOW._

 
yes they are,they are definatley hot

what do you want on your back?


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 5, 2005)

i'm getting two pretty abstract birds that my friend drew in highschool perched on top of really simplistic cherry blossoms (no black outline on the flowers, just the pinky colors and stuff) and hten the word love in girly  font on my left side underneath the cherry blossoms and the word life all graffitti style on the other side. 

then of course i will be starting the backs of my calves, then my feet, and possibly behind my ears.. and maybe my other side.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jun 5, 2005)

littlemakeupboy,omfg i love you tattoo so far! it's so amamzing!..and everyone else..love them..can't wait to get my tattoo fininshed up..tattoos are so lovely!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VaJenna* 
_i'm getting two pretty abstract birds that my friend drew in highschool perched on top of really simplistic cherry blossoms (no black outline on the flowers, just the pinky colors and stuff) and hten the word love in girly  font on my left side underneath the cherry blossoms and the word life all graffitti style on the other side. 

then of course i will be starting the backs of my calves, then my feet, and possibly behind my ears.. and maybe my other side._

 
that all sounds awesome


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 5, 2005)

its going to be so sweet. the birds are super crazy blacklined and very shaded. 

now i just need some money and ill be good to go.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VaJenna* 
_here's what i have on my ribs. 
and yeah, it was the most painful thing ive experienced. although i'd do it again, i still wouldnt like it. 

four hours later...._

 
Just curious...what is that on top of the elephant's back? And does the tattoo have a specific meaning to you?


----------



## allie02044 (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VaJenna* 
_now i just need some money and ill be good to go._

 

....im glad im good friends with my tattoo artist!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VaJenna* 
here's what i have on my ribs. 
and yeah, it was the most painful thing ive experienced. although i'd do it again, i still wouldnt like it. 

four hours later....

 
Just curious...what is that on top of the elephant's back? And does the tattoo have a specific meaning to you?_

 
on the top is a crystal. its from a salvador dali painting, he is my favorite artist, and for my birthday last year, my mom took me to the dali museum in florida (we were staying there)and i recieved that painting for my birthday. so its a tribute to my favorite artist.


----------



## allie02044 (Jun 7, 2005)

aww i live right by the dali museum!!!   love him!!!


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 8, 2005)

i'm so jealous!!!!! 

i wish i could go there everyday


----------



## mh_ccl (Jun 10, 2005)

Yikes. I had a toe done once - it was the most painful tattoo of them all. You are brave.


----------

